# Playing music from my iPhone



## MrEdrop (Nov 3, 2019)

New to TTF today. 2013 2.0TDi Coupe Black Edition
Can anyone give me some advise on playing music from my iPhone 7. Connected phone on Bluetooth ok, and connected iPhone lead in glove box to phone but in "Media Input" it says not supported.
Seen lots of Bluetooth adapters on eBay. Anyone have any experience or success with these.
Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  put a post in the mk2 section should get some answers there


----------



## MrEdrop (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you, I will


----------

